# Show Us Your Emps!



## PhilK (Oct 19, 2007)

I know this is probably done to death, but being in Australia I don't get to look at many of your awesome scorps. Emperors are one of my favourites (I like the big ones. Cliche, I know).

Could you all please post pictures of your Emperors for me to drool over:drool:?

Also, if you have any other big/long species (like flat rocks etc) I'd love to see them too 

Thanks!


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Oct 19, 2007)

Mom, dad, and baby





P.imp with H.spinifer











My original set-up...Its been upgraded...ALOT





a good inside view





Heres a MALE flat rock i traded off. The tail gets a little cut off but trust me I'm 100 percent sure it's a male. Just in case theirs any arguments I'll try to get the guy I traded it to to take some pics.


----------



## Aztek (Oct 19, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]QR7mlBJbnI4[/YOUTUBE]






Blancing


----------



## Ted (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## P. Novak (Oct 19, 2007)

Dang Ted, fighting on your hand?  

Here's some old old old pictures of scorpions that aren't with me anymore.

_P.imperator_'s









































Their Enclosures throughout the time I had them..





















_H.troglodytes_


----------



## Lucara (Oct 19, 2007)

My lonely little male Emp. I'm going to find him a girlfriend here soon.
(First time I held him!!!)


----------



## PhilK (Oct 19, 2007)

Amazing animals everyone! Truly drool-worthy.... I'm soooo jealous.

P.Novak, those are great enclosures!


----------



## craig84 (Oct 19, 2007)

I miss my scorps  Here is some shots of them


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 19, 2007)

Two giant males emps I found in a pet store





Here's a CB female that I saw mate with one of the monsters, ..don't know if that worked or not.  She'll be three around next May.





Here are two CBs that are almost 1.5 yrs old, same instars but the one on the right allot bigger.





Male Flat





Two females fat flats





I still don't know what Heterometrus sp these big shiny black things are.  Some say spinifer, others say longimanus.


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 19, 2007)

PhilK said:


> P.Novak, those are great enclosures!


Thanks! That's when I was actually into planted enclosures, no I just do the simple naturalistic way, a rock or a piece of bark used for hiding. No more plants.  

Wow Craig, that sure is a big group of _P.imperator_, nice! :clap:


----------



## Ted (Oct 19, 2007)

yes..lol
they fought on my hand..ended up being a three scorpion fiasco.
great pics you guys!!!1:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## PhilK (Oct 19, 2007)

All those pics are rip-snorters guys, well done!
Love the tails on the male flat rocks... So long and thin.

Do emperors use their stings much, on prey?


----------



## craig84 (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks Paul. Nice pics everyone. EMps are the best scorps


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 19, 2007)

PhilK said:


> All those pics are rip-snorters guys, well done!
> Love the tails on the male flat rocks... So long and thin.
> 
> Do emperors use their stings much, on prey?


Nope, they have those big crushing claws. I've only seen a _P.imperator_ use it once on a giant hissing cockroach. 

Wow Todd, those are some huge _P.imperator_'s, can you get a shot next to a ruler?


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 20, 2007)

Cool!  I'm able to see more of the pics now, computer's outa date.  Awesome pics.  Hey abyss, what sp is that small one in there?  It's a Heterometrus sp.  I'm gonna guess H. laoticus but there are others it could be.  Do you know?


----------



## PhilK (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm so insanely jealous of these scorpions.. Emperors are the biggest scorpions in the world, aren't they?


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Oct 20, 2007)

Galapoheros said:


> Cool!  I'm able to see more of the pics now, computer's outa date.  Awesome pics.  Hey abyss, what sp is that small one in there?  It's a Heterometrus sp.  I'm gonna guess H. laoticus but there are others it could be.  Do you know?



i cant see my own pics on these computers  if its the first one then its a P.imp just not one molt away from adulthood. If it's the secong one it is a Het. sp. I id'd as H.spinifer. Altough you might be right there.


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 20, 2007)

PhilK said:


> I'm so insanely jealous of these scorpions.. Emperors are the biggest scorpions in the world, aren't they?


In my mind they are the heaviest and _Heterometrus swammerdami_ being the longest, but who knows for sure.


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 20, 2007)

Sorry dudes, I can't keep up with the posts with this piece.  Sorry I can't see everybody's pics.  The emps are pretty big Paul.  I bought an adult mouse to feed a rat snake.  But just for the hell of it, I put it in with one of the emps to see what the emp would do.  That sucker was 110% going to kill and eat that mouse.  I didn't want to be cruel so I took the mouse away immediately and gave it to the rat snake.  The snake squeezed the hell out of it til it's eyeballs and brains popped out of it's head, I felt allot better ...anywhooooooo, I think they're about 6 inches but they sure look bigger don't they...  Yeah Abyss, I know what you mean.  I can't see my pics either!  A piece of junk I have!  But no, that little one in the first pic with the two "adults", I'm pretty sure you have a Heterometrus there.  Petco was selling H. laoticus here with a bunch of emps.  They didn't know.  That sure looks like a Heterometrus to me.  The chela are too big for it's body to be an emp and should prob have more granulation on the chela even as a young emp.  Man I'm sure no scorp expert but I still have 4 of them that look like that little one in the first pic.  It'd be cool to post a better pic of it.  Congrats if it's a Hetero, don't know when we'll see those in the stores again.

Ahh, now I see your second pic, it's just a close up of the scene in the first pic.

6 inches with the tail, I know they look bigger.  The perfect set up you had there.  Looks like palm seedlings, some of the plants?


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 20, 2007)

Galapoheros said:


> Sorry dudes, I can't keep up with the posts with this piece.  Sorry I can't see everybody's pics.  The emps are pretty big Paul.  I bought an adult mouse to feed a rat snake.  But just for the hell of it, I put it in with one of the emps to see what the emp would do.  That sucker was 110% going to kill and eat that mouse.  I didn't want to be cruel so I took the mouse away immediately and gave it to the rat snake.  The snake squeezed the hell out of it til it's eyeballs and brains popped out of it's head, I felt allot better ...anywhooooooo, I think they're about 6 inches but they sure look bigger don't they...  Yeah Abyss, I know what you mean.  I can't see my pics either!  A piece of junk I have!  But no, that little one in the first pic with the two "adults", I'm pretty sure you have a Heterometrus there.  Petco was selling H. laoticus here with a bunch of emps.  They didn't know.  That sure looks like a Heterometrus to me.  The chela are too big for it's body to be an emp and should prob have more granulation on the chela even as a young emp.  Man I'm sure no scorp expert but I still have 4 of them that look like that little one in the first pic.  It'd be cool to post a better pic of it.  Congrats if it's a Hetero, don't know when we'll see those in the stores again.
> 
> Ahh, now I see your second pic, it's just a close up of the scene in the first pic.



6" with or without their tails? Cause 6" without it is a large scorpion, must be 8-8.5" with it.  

Haha, yeah the mouse was much better off that way..


----------



## kotex (Oct 20, 2007)

this are my spinifer and emps


----------



## PhilK (Oct 20, 2007)

Keep posting piccies people! Any of the big species please

I read that emperors have the upper range of 8 inches in length? (That's 20cm to us metric sytem users)


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Oct 20, 2007)

Galapoheros said:


> Sorry dudes, I can't keep up with the posts with this piece.  Sorry I can't see everybody's pics.  The emps are pretty big Paul.  I bought an adult mouse to feed a rat snake.  But just for the hell of it, I put it in with one of the emps to see what the emp would do.  That sucker was 110% going to kill and eat that mouse.  I didn't want to be cruel so I took the mouse away immediately and gave it to the rat snake.  The snake squeezed the hell out of it til it's eyeballs and brains popped out of it's head, I felt allot better ...anywhooooooo, I think they're about 6 inches but they sure look bigger don't they...  Yeah Abyss, I know what you mean.  I can't see my pics either!  A piece of junk I have!  But no, that little one in the first pic with the two "adults", I'm pretty sure you have a Heterometrus there.  Petco was selling H. laoticus here with a bunch of emps.  They didn't know.  That sure looks like a Heterometrus to me.  The chela are too big for it's body to be an emp and should prob have more granulation on the chela even as a young emp.  Man I'm sure no scorp expert but I still have 4 of them that look like that little one in the first pic.  It'd be cool to post a better pic of it.  Congrats if it's a Hetero, don't know when we'll see those in the stores again.
> 
> Ahh, now I see your second pic, it's just a close up of the scene in the first pic.
> 
> 6 inches with the tail, I know they look bigger.


haha I just went trough my photobucket...LOL...yeah your right at one time I had five scorps in one tank two Het. sp. and three P.imps including a baby. I guess i put the wrong picture. Hmmm.... if i remember correctly it's the same scorps as the next picture. Well it doesn't matter i ID'd them both as H. spinifers since they looked exactly the same except one was bigger. But you could be right too. I gave away my last one but I still have one I'll take a better pic for you.


----------



## Phil Hall (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## Vfox (Oct 20, 2007)

A couple shots of my emps (Pandinus imperator) and ocher keeled flatrock (Hadogenes paucidens).













He crawled over my shoulder and ended up here, lol.


----------



## Xaranx (Oct 20, 2007)

Here's my heterometrus petersii, fat ones are 2i, fresh molts and slim ones are 3i. Gonna put them in a 10 gallon with lots of substrate at next molt, they were so small when I got them.  Not quite emps but they are similar and I felt left out


----------



## PhilK (Oct 20, 2007)

Stunning... Keep them coming please!
Any of the big species. Emps, flat rocks, Asian forests etc etc (I don't know their species names yet)


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Oct 20, 2007)

Ok, you asked for it; I have exclusively big black scorpions. Prepare to be bombarded with pictures. Please note, if these scorps look underweight in the pics, it is because they are early pics from when they were first rescued or purchased; actually, many of these pics are of the fattening up process.  











Khaeryne (Emp)











Azrael (Emp, possibly red claw?)











Gremlin (Asian Forest Scorp)






Rancor (Emp, possibly red claw?)






Animus (Asian forest scorp)






Nero (Asian forest scorp)






Aura (Asian forest scorp)






Hsigabhari (Emp) - brand new; I had to feed him before taking him out of the container he came home in he was so hungry!






Kymie (Emp)






Mogwi (Asian Forest Scorp)






My basic set-up per scorp.


----------



## PhilK (Oct 20, 2007)

Insnaely jealous... That is _amazing_

Anybody got _Heterometrus swammerdami_ or _Heterometrus spinifer_? What are the common names of these?


----------



## Xaranx (Oct 20, 2007)

Asian jungle scorpion is the common name for heterometrus sp.


----------



## PhilK (Oct 20, 2007)

So they're all called that? There's no different names for the different species?

Was under the impression _spinifer_ was the Asian forest scorp and _swammerdami_ was Indian something.. no?


----------



## TheDill (Oct 20, 2007)

here are a couple pictures of my baby emperors


----------



## Aztek (Oct 20, 2007)

PhilK said:


> So they're all called that? There's no different names for the different species?
> 
> Was under the impression _spinifer_ was the Asian forest scorp and _swammerdami_ was Indian something.. no?


swammerdami spinifer longimanus  etc


----------



## ZooRex (Oct 20, 2007)

> Anybody got Heterometrus swammerdami or Heterometrus spinifer?


What I would give for a swammerdami...They are just so cool but they are extreamly rare in the states because of indian export laws. ~ Rex


----------



## Thaedion (Oct 20, 2007)

PhilK said:


> Keep posting piccies people! Any of the big species please
> 
> I read that emperors have the upper range of 8 inches in length? (That's 20cm to us metric sytem users)


Here is a link to a picture of the 2 forms of emperors, forest & Savannah, the picture has been floating around but belongs to *Pandinu.net* here is a link to the pic I uploaded to my photobucket account *-->HERE<--* The forest form are probably the record holders of 20cm.

If you want to see a large Heterometrus sp check out the video I have on youtube

[YOUTUBE]Ht7grDB_Ygw[/YOUTUBE]

the AB user 'TABOR' owns her and most of her young now.


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Oct 20, 2007)

The dill, you need to get those emps off of the bark chips and onto some coco fiber or peat.  

So you like big forest scorpions?  (forgive the blur -- hard to take these pictures with only one hand ).


----------



## PhilK (Oct 20, 2007)

Holy crap. You people are so so lucky. What I wouldn't give for an emperor and a big Asian forest scorp! So shiny... Are the Asian Forests more agressive?


----------



## Vfox (Oct 20, 2007)

PhilK said:


> Holy crap. You people are so so lucky. What I wouldn't give for an emperor and a big Asian forest scorp! So shiny... Are the Asian Forests more agressive?


Don't get me wrong, I like my emps and all, but gawd are they boring. The only reason I've seen them in the last two weeks is because I lifted the hide today to see if they were still alive! Lol! Seriously, great looking animals, and I am glad to have a pair, but my flat rock and C. vitts are so much more fun. (Although my flat rocks been hiding for 3-4 days now, haha).


----------



## TheDill (Oct 20, 2007)

i changed the substrate to peat moss..they just love it...so much more moist for them..TY for the advice


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 20, 2007)

PhilK said:


> Holy crap. You people are so so lucky. What I wouldn't give for an emperor and a big Asian forest scorp! So shiny... Are the Asian Forests more agressive?


Yeah _Heterometrus sp._ are typically more skittish, but still not to the point where I'd label them as defensive. It also depends on individuals.


----------



## ZooRex (Oct 21, 2007)

> Don't get me wrong, I like my emps and all, but gawd are they boring.


 Seconded, I prefer asian forest scorps, but if I ever find a monstrous P.imp I'd probably have to get it. ~ Rex 

Dang Novak, do you change your avatar whenever the mood strikes you?


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 21, 2007)

KingRex said:


> Dang Novak, do you change your avatar whenever the mood strikes you?


Yup....


----------



## Johnny Savage (Oct 21, 2007)

RoachGirlRen said:


> Ok, you asked for it; I have exclusively big black scorpions. Prepare to be bombarded with pictures. Please note, if these scorps look underweight in the pics, it is because they are early pics from when they were first rescued or purchased; actually, many of these pics are of the fattening up process.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





WOW!! These are some great scorpions!!!! And damn, I was plannin' on naming one of my future scorpions Azrael. :clap:


----------



## Xaranx (Oct 21, 2007)

Did you really have to quote 14 pictures for that reply?


----------



## PhilK (Oct 21, 2007)

Hahahaha Xaranx. I was just thinking that!
So forest scorps are more interestng you guys reckon?


----------



## Vfox (Oct 21, 2007)

PhilK said:


> Hahahaha Xaranx. I was just thinking that!
> So forest scorps are more interestng you guys reckon?


Yeppers....although the smaller species seem to be more active and more interesting to watch anyway.....at least to me.


----------



## Cyris69 (Oct 21, 2007)

Umm, don't put a male and female adult on your arm at the same time 












My lady eating a big dubia


----------



## Cyris69 (Oct 21, 2007)

Just took this one,


----------



## TheDill (Oct 21, 2007)

i was changing the substrate on my baby emperors...and one of them tried to escape..







he climbed up in the leaves and tried to get out of the top..good thing i put it on before he could escape..


----------



## NevularScorpion (Oct 21, 2007)

abyss_X3 said:


> Mom, dad, and baby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you cohabitating your H spinefer with your emp because i heard that they wil kill each other. i want to do that to but im not sure if its a good desicion.


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 21, 2007)

Genei Ryodan said:


> are you cohabitating your H spinefer with your emp because i heard that they wil kill each other. i want to do that to but im not sure if its a good desicion.


There have actually been several posts about this being done with success. Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. If your _P.imperator_ and _H.spinifer_ are about the same size, you could give it a shot, but watch them very closely and carefully the first few days.


----------



## NevularScorpion (Oct 21, 2007)

P. Novak said:


> There have actually been several posts about this being done with success. Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. If your _P.imperator_ and _H.spinifer_ are about the same size, you could give it a shot, but watch them very closely and carefully the first few days.


thank you for the advice i will try if it today i will put one h spinifer first then if it goes well i will put the second one


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 21, 2007)

Genei Ryodan said:


> thank you for the advice i will try if it today i will put one h spinifer first then if it goes well i will put the second one


If you see any fighting at all, remove them asap. Good luck. Also make sure there are lots of hides.


----------



## NevularScorpion (Oct 21, 2007)

My signiture pet are my emp scorp, they are one of the biggest, mercyless, notorious and deviant in this site. Before you guys look at my emp pics and critize me let me tell you some of the story why they have the war paint on them. First scorp male, name True Hollow, size almost 8", story- he escape from his enclosure using a wire then fell into my t blondi's  cage. the next morning i found him in my t blondi cage   he was so fat and  his eating my 8" T blondii  (creepy jr). Second scorp female, name N.E.D (the guardian of the dead), size 8", story- she was the most kindess in the group and also shy. She only comes out when its time to eat. Third scorp female, name Fury, size 8", story- one day pikachu (mouse) escape from T blondi enclousure and decided to stay with my friendly emp cage. Next morning he was found massacered and rape. the suspect is Fury because she was so fat.  




































they look small lol 




















Spiral Delta Formation










Escape plan 










The DELTA FORMATION 





True Hollow on the left, Fury on the right, N.E.D on top


----------



## Vfox (Oct 21, 2007)

H'da heck did you get them to stay in formation?


----------



## NevularScorpion (Oct 21, 2007)

all my pets are tamed


----------



## Cyris69 (Oct 21, 2007)

Why do my emps look so small comparied to all these others? Also mines telson aren't that dark, they are a brownishbut every1's looks its so dark its getting a purple tint.


----------



## TheDill (Oct 21, 2007)

lol..some amazing formations...and nice looking emps..


----------



## PhilK (Oct 21, 2007)

I sure hope white out isn't bad for scorpions! But it's good to see someone getting so much enjoyment out of their pets. Even _if_ scorpions lack the intelligence and cognition to be 'tamed'! Beautiful emps, and I'm getting more and more jealous every time I open this thread!


----------



## intrepidus6 (Oct 24, 2007)

Genei Ryodan said:


> My signiture pet are my emp scorp, they are one of the biggest, mercyless, notorious and deviant in this site. Before you guys look at my emp pics and critize me let me tell you some of the story why they have the war paint on them. First scorp male, name True Hollow, size almost 8", story- he escape from his enclosure using a wire then fell into my t blondi's  cage. the next morning i found him in my t blondi cage   he was so fat and  his eating my 8" T blondii  (creepy jr). Second scorp female, name N.E.D (the guardian of the dead), size 8", story- she was the most kindess in the group and also shy. She only comes out when its time to eat. Third scorp female, name Fury, size 8", story- one day pikachu (mouse) escape from T blondi enclousure and decided to stay with my friendly emp cage. Next morning he was found massacered and rape. the suspect is Fury because she was so fat.


That doesn't make any sense at all.


----------



## Da1Dezzy (Oct 24, 2007)

lol it ate an 8" t lol  scorps rule


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Oct 24, 2007)

Genei Ryodan said:


> are you cohabitating your H spinefer with your emp because i heard that they wil kill each other. i want to do that to but im not sure if its a good desicion.


done this many many times with no problem. there are some fights sometimes but nothig serious just usually over food. I had 3:2 emps and spinifers no problem.


----------



## REAL (Oct 25, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
STOP IT I CAN'T STAND IT NO MORE!!!

I'M ON A BUDGET FOLKS SEEING ALL THESE PICTURES WANNA MAKE ME BUY SCORPIONS NOW :wall:


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 25, 2007)

Here's some _P.imperator_ scorplings.


----------



## SCORPIONblue (Oct 25, 2007)

*No pic, but an update*

I had that sick scorpion a while back, my new is doing great, I am going to have to upgrade the enclosure though, since the ones he's in got melted a bit.


----------



## NevularScorpion (Oct 25, 2007)

abyss_X3 said:


> done this many many times with no problem. there are some fights sometimes but nothig serious just usually over food. I had 3:2 emps and spinifers no problem.


how big is your enclosure ?


----------



## Venom (Oct 25, 2007)

Genei Ryodan said:


> My signiture pet are my emp scorp, they are one of the biggest, mercyless, notorious and deviant in this site. Before you guys look at my emp pics and critize me let me tell you some of the story why they have the war paint on them. First scorp male, name True Hollow, size almost 8", story- he escape from his enclosure using a wire then fell into my t blondi's  cage. the next morning i found him in my t blondi cage   he was so fat and  his eating my 8" T blondii  (creepy jr). Second scorp female, name N.E.D (the guardian of the dead), size 8", story- she was the most kindess in the group and also shy. She only comes out when its time to eat. Third scorp female, name Fury, size 8", story- one day pikachu (mouse) escape from T blondi enclousure and decided to stay with my friendly emp cage. Next morning he was found massacered and rape. the suspect is Fury because she was so fat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why on earth would you paint your scorpions? For a minute I thought they all had bad mycosis!


----------



## Ted (Oct 25, 2007)

i didnt even want to ask about the paint.

:wall:


----------



## pandinus (Oct 25, 2007)

i find the paint thing kind of odd, but if its what you do, its what you do. doesnt seem to effect them, so i dont see a problem, just taste really.

anyways, here are a few shots of my old emp. RIP.














John


----------



## Craiger (Oct 25, 2007)

Venom said:


> Why on earth would you paint your scorpions? For a minute I thought they all had bad mycosis!


It gives them more character


----------



## Thaedion (Oct 25, 2007)

Craiger said:


> It gives them more character


When I had grand ideas of raising myriads and myriads of scorpions I was thinking of ways to mark and ID them for easy spotting in a community. Here is what I found to mark them it may interest you too.

_ Luminous Paints and Powders

Marking paint and pigment powders manufactured by Shannon Luminous Materials, Inc. were originally developed for the theatrical industry. The non-toxic paint is acrylic and fluorescence does not wash off. Using the powder is especially convenient for marking small insects that need not be treated individually. Powder remains on specimens indefinitely, permitting identification at a later time under UV fluorescence. Both paint and powder are visible in daylight.
_
*http://www.bioquip.com/Search/DispProduct.asp?itemnum=1166A*

It would give a real   UV effect...


----------



## Craiger (Oct 25, 2007)

Thaedion said:


> When I had grand ideas of raising myriads and myriads of scorpions I was thinking of ways to mark and ID them for easy spotting in a community. Here is what I found to mark them it may interest you too.
> 
> _ Luminous Paints and Powders
> 
> ...


I just might have to get some of these paints for my emps  Thanks for showing me!


----------



## ZooRex (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow Pandinus, I must say those are some nice pics. I tried doing the same thing for my photo class and my stupid SLR camera wouldn't focus:wall: ~ Rex


----------



## NevularScorpion (Oct 25, 2007)

im going to change the painting of my scorp for halloween


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Oct 26, 2007)

Genei Ryodan said:


> how big is your enclosure ?


10 gallons but I made a more than enough hides and even layered it to make almost 100% more floor space. Altough they would generally use the same hide all the time. I did make some observations. If you remove the heatsource (sidemat) near the hide they all choose the Pimps stayed together in one hide while the spinifers went to another one. Also if you add a heat source but move the hide away from it,the emps would prefer to stay out in the open with constant heat while the spinifers prefered the hide.


----------



## villarex (Nov 4, 2007)

Sadly she died a couple of weeeks ago, just got the 2 young ones now


----------

